# Long Acting Insulin for Bulking



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have used Novo Rapid before and thought it was ok, just to much hassle.

Long acting seems a lot easier and safe.

I am currently on a dirty bulk.

Can someone advise me on the best way to use long acting slin with AAS ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Forgot to add I can get hold of insulatard


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

wouldnt be dirty bulking with slin, asking for touble


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Insulin+dirty bulk=obeese fatass


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

it can work.

30-50iu lantaus/long acting 'slin in the morning, its got an active life of 18hours, so constant grazing required. High GI carbs favoured over low.. Pasta is medium and OK..

I would still smash novorapid 3x day with it; its how the pro's do it...

or at least do the novorapod Post Workout.

I would run 250mg/day DNP with it... and 100mcg t3.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

30ius * 3 times a day of Lantus I was running. Gained 5KG in 3 weeks, looked massive and swollen. Great drug. Defo put fat on. Would prob run clen and DNP next time. I did run T3 though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd avoid long acting slin's full stop unless you are diabetic. You will get more hypos using it, they are a pain in the 4rse. And you'll put a lot more fat on using them, my body weight shot up almost 4stone in fat when I first started trying to control my glucose levels when 1st found to be diabetic. It's taken me years to lose it, and I still have a bit more to go.

Stick to fast acting, and use an ultra clean measured diet.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> I'd avoid long acting slin's full stop unless you are diabetic. You will get more hypos using it, they are a pain in the 4rse. And you'll put a lot more fat on using them, my body weight shot up almost 4stone in fat when I first started trying to control my glucose levels when 1st found to be diabetic. It's taken me years to lose it, and I still have a bit more to go.
> 
> Stick to fast acting, and use an ultra clean measured diet.


and @OldManRiver would, as a diabetic know more about 'slin than most...

He's mostly right there.

The point I made with the lantus in the morning- you need to EAT CONSTANTLY through the day to not go hypo.... gotta graze on carbs like a cow grass...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> 30ius * 3 times a day of Lantus I was running. Gained 5KG in 3 weeks, looked massive and swollen. Great drug. Defo put fat on. Would prob run clen and DNP next time. I did run T3 though.


lantus 3x day..... wow you must have SLAMMED some BIG carb meals WITH FAT before bed- 18 hour active life on lantus- I wouldn't like to go to sleep with active lantus (or more than a couple of active hours remaining); thats when you run the highest risk of hypo= unless you have complex carbs before bed, AND some fats to slow their release.... but this does add fat gain...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> lantus 3x day..... wow you must have SLAMMED some BIG carb meals WITH FAT before bed- 18 hour active life on lantus- I wouldn't like to go to sleep with active lantus (or more than a couple of active hours remaining); thats when you run the highest risk of hypo= unless you have complex carbs before bed, AND some fats to slow their release.... but this does add fat gain...


Just ate all day every day as usual Aus  The Guinness probably helped too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im thinking for me i would be better off using long acting ?

still new to insulin lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> and @OldManRiver would, as a diabetic know more about 'slin than most...
> 
> He's mostly right there.
> 
> The point I made with the lantus in the morning- you need to EAT CONSTANTLY through the day to not go hypo.... gotta graze on carbs like a cow grass...


lol fking cow grass ! lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I was understanding you were much less likely to go hypo on long acting

Loads of the guys who left the board used to use.

A member called JW on here took 40 iu in the morning and didn't eat till lunch and said he was fine


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 30ius * 3 times a day of Lantus I was running. Gained 5KG in 3 weeks, looked massive and swollen. Great drug. Defo put fat on. Would prob run clen and DNP next time. I did run T3 though.


Fudge that you mad fecker  ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

ewen said:


> im thinking for me i would be better off using long acting ?
> 
> still new to insulin lol


If you want pure size, I doubt anything can do it quicker than slin + food. But it will be mainly fat. If you eat loads and cain slin, it has no choice but to store it as fat. And with long acting slin, it's always doing it, I dunno the exact half life of the slow acting stuff, but here's an example.

Yesterday I took 18iu's in the morning, ate a big bowl of oatmeal and my protein+carb shake, went to the gym did 1.5hrs of weights, came home and ate 2 cans of tuna, some brown bread and scrambled eggs. Also another protein shake. No hypos. I took another 8iu of slin in the evening, directly before dinner, where I ate a plate full of chicken, some brown rice, more scrambled eggs and a yoghurt for desert, then 1 hour before bed, I ate a bowl of shredded wheat, and then another protein shake. 3am this morning I was woken up by a hypo. I ate 3 slices of brown bread, a banana and a bar of dairy milk chocolate before the damn hypo stopped, and a pint of milk. 26iu's of long acting slin was all I used, and considering I have zero natural insulin production, that is all that was in my body.

That's happened 3 times this week, hence why I am coming off long acting slin and going on fast acting on Monday  I've requested it, and I think you have better control over what it does when you are literally only using it to get the energy from the food you eat.

So my advice m8, stick to fast acting in small doses, if you want more size, just up the slin dose and up your intake of calories. I'm also thinking of your job, you are on your feet a lot, you'd probably hypo during the night on the longer acting slin, I know I would, but with the fast acting, it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I'd avoid long acting slin's full stop unless you are diabetic. You will get more hypos using it, they are a pain in the 4rse. And you'll put a lot more fat on using them, my body weight shot up almost 4stone in fat when I first started trying to control my glucose levels when 1st found to be diabetic. It's taken me years to lose it, and I still have a bit more to go.
> 
> Stick to fast acting, and use an ultra clean measured diet.


I gained over a stone of muscle when I first got diagnosed with diabetes


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I was understanding you were much less likely to go hypo on long acting
> 
> Loads of the guys who left the board used to use.
> 
> A member called JW on here took 40 iu in the morning and didn't eat till lunch and said he was fine


I would suggest his diet was full to the brim of sugar, and he was diabetic type 2 ! That or he was lying. Or his slin was water ! lol

No way could you inject 40iu's of slin and not eat for hours and not hypo. Just not possible unless your blood glucose was off the chart anyway, which would suggest his natural slin levels were really low or non existant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> I gained over a stone of muscle when I first got diagnosed with diabetes


Were you on gear at the time ? And training ? Or just training ?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Would it not be better to start with one injection of fast acting insulin post workout, with a shake consisting of fast digesting carbs and whey, followed by a meal 1 hour later. Surely this would be the most effective of the three shots in a day (if you buy into the insulin spike helping faster muscle recovery theory)?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Were you on gear at the time ? And training ? Or just training ?


I was 18 and I trained 4 times a week, and ate about 3200 calories a day. I started training as soon as I was diagnosed really helped my mental state. And no I didnt do gear until recently (22).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> If you want pure size, I doubt anything can do it quicker than slin + food. But it will be mainly fat. If you eat loads and cain slin, it has no choice but to store it as fat. And with long acting slin, it's always doing it, I dunno the exact half life of the slow acting stuff, but here's an example.
> 
> Yesterday I took 18iu's in the morning, ate a big bowl of oatmeal and my protein+carb shake, went to the gym did 1.5hrs of weights, came home and ate 2 cans of tuna, some brown bread and scrambled eggs. Also another protein shake. No hypos. I took another 8iu of slin in the evening, directly before dinner, where I ate a plate full of chicken, some brown rice, more scrambled eggs and a yoghurt for desert, then 1 hour before bed, I ate a bowl of shredded wheat, and then another protein shake. 3am this morning I was woken up by a hypo. I ate 3 slices of brown bread, a banana and a bar of dairy milk chocolate before the damn hypo stopped, and a pint of milk. 26iu's of long acting slin was all I used, and considering I have zero natural insulin production, that is all that was in my body.
> 
> ...


yeah in context like that i think your right , its hard eating at work although i eat nuts or oat bars through the night so its not so bad . on training days i run 12iu 3x on non training im only running 12 1 or 2 x and non training days i sometimes dont do any .

one thing i have noticed is about 20 mins after a slin jab i need a poo regardless of if i had one before the slin .

strange i know :confused1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Barman said:


> Fudge that you mad fecker  ha


I'll log it with my next bulk


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> I was 18 and I trained 4 times a week, and ate about 3200 calories a day. I started training as soon as I was diagnosed really helped my mental state. And no I didnt do gear until recently (22).


What was your blood sugar level when you first used slin ? What you in fact could have had was muscle replacement to start, as a very high blood sugar count would cause your body to break down muscle. So when you started using insulin, you started to regrow what you lost and then continued beyond it. You must have lost a bit of weight prior to being diagnosed. Fking good diet, I lost sh!t loads. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> Would it not be better to start with one injection of fast acting insulin post workout, with a shake consisting of fast digesting carbs and whey, followed by a meal 1 hour later. Surely this would be the most effective of the three shots in a day (if you buy into the insulin spike helping faster muscle recovery theory)?


I'd go along with this. I'd throw in some creatine and BCAA's too to post workout too.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> What was your blood sugar level when you first used slin ? What you in fact could have had was muscle replacement to start, as a very high blood sugar count would cause your body to break down muscle. So when you started using insulin, you started to regrow what you lost and then continued beyond it. You must have lost a bit of weight prior to being diagnosed. Fking good diet, I lost sh!t loads. lol


I was diagnosed very quickly as my dad had developed it 5 years previously. Im not sure if I had lost any weight and probably began training 3 weeks after diagnosis. Give me a pm if you want to know anymore mate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> I was diagnosed very quickly as my dad had developed it 5 years previously. Im not sure if I had lost any weight and probably began training 3 weeks after diagnosis. Give me a pm if you want to know anymore mate.


It's ok mate, was just trying to build a background as to how you managed to go beyond recomp with slin and training. I'm going to ask some questions at the hostpial next week, see if they can make a bit more sense of it all, i'm sure my consultant is gonna love that.

"Hey, I am currently weight training and i'd like to know how my novarapid can be used to build me some gains. Eh ? What was that ? Get out ? " lol


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> It's ok mate, was just trying to build a background as to how you managed to go beyond recomp with slin and training. I'm going to ask some questions at the hostpial next week, see if they can make a bit more sense of it all, i'm sure my consultant is gonna love that.
> 
> "Hey, I am currently weight training and i'd like to know how my novarapid can be used to build me some gains. Eh ? What was that ? Get out ? " lol


How long you had diabetes? I use novorapid too... Think your diet will still be the defining factor in success. As far as insulin is concerned achieving control and understanding the right ratios to use post workout will help you achieve maximum muscle gain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm in my 4th year of it. It hit me late in my life, i'm 38. I'm currently on novamix, but going to rapid on Monday as I am having way too many hypos now.

I think @Pscarb 's approach of measuring everything you eat could be the difference between a good and bad way of using slin.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

I've used lantus a couple of times usually stick to around 30iu per day,

Keeps me hungry most of the day so really helps me get the food down


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> it can work.
> 
> 30-50iu lantaus/long acting 'slin in the morning, its got an active life of 18hours, so constant grazing required. High GI carbs favoured over low.. Pasta is medium and OK..
> 
> ...


I recently used this idea from ausbuilt on a 3 day week minus the dnp , complex carbs every 2-3 hours no simple carb/sugar drink, fat gain wasn't excessive (in my opinion) and gains were excellent no hypos at all not one , like it that much ill be doing it again over next 3-4 weeks . I do think the fat gain would be excessive if you "dirty bulk " tho


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OldManRiver said:


> I'm in my 4th year of it. It hit me late in my life, i'm 38. I'm currently on novamix, but going to rapid on Monday as I am having way too many hypos now.
> 
> I think @Pscarb 's approach of measuring everything you eat could be the difference between a good and bad way of using slin.


In my opinion if you do not weigh your food intake for whatever reason (no time, lazy etc) then you should not use insulin.......as it will either end with you being to fat or you losing the gains after as you have no base to work from.....yes some might get away with it but if you NEED to eat a specific way and amount as you do with Insulin then you have to detail diet........


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> In my opinion if you do not weigh your food intake for whatever reason (no time, lazy etc) then you should not use insulin.......as it will either end with you being to fat or you losing the gains after as you have no base to work from.....yes some might get away with it but if you NEED to eat a specific way and amount as you do with Insulin then you have to detail diet........


Thanks mate, hopefully those intent on using it will learn from you about precision.


----------

